# WEEKLY PHOTO CHALLENGE #4 for week of 8/9/15



## wvdawg (Aug 9, 2015)

This week's theme is - SILLY - the interpretation is up to you.

The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 10, 2015)

Well Dennis you got me stumped for now. No I ain't givin up but this CHALLENGE is makin my head hurt. I guess I should oil the gears in the brain to start with it wouldn't smoke so much as they're turning 


I'll come up with something. This is for sure a thinker not just a musher


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 10, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I should oil the gears in the brain to start with it wouldn't smoke so much as they're turning





That would make a silly picture - smoke coming from your brain!  A real challenge this week Mike - I know you will figure it out!  Looking forward to everyone's interpretations!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 10, 2015)

*I'll break the ice this week . . .*

Found these silly guys loitering in the man cave!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 10, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well Dennis you got me stumped for now. No I ain't givin up but this CHALLENGE is makin my head hurt. I guess I should oil the gears in the brain to start with it wouldn't smoke so much as they're turning
> 
> 
> I'll come up with something. This is for sure a thinker not just a musher



X 2

Hey! At least it ain't Wheaties


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 10, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Found these silly guys loitering in the man cave!



That ain't silly

That is hilarious!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 10, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Found these silly guys loitering in the man cave!





Lukikus2 said:


> X 2
> 
> Hey! At least it ain't Wheaties







FANTASTIC jobs guys those are awesome


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 11, 2015)

Okay!  We are ready for some more silliness!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2015)

PEW PEW PEW ,   KABOOM my side wins iffin you got back up


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 12, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> PEW PEW PEW ,   KABOOM my side wins iffin you got back up



Classic!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> Classic!



Rodger that Luk Get down there's incoming 

"Like shootin sand rats back home "


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 12, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> PEW PEW PEW ,   KABOOM my side wins iffin you got back up




"Roger that Blue Angel.  This is Keystone Command  - we have your back.  Bombs away!"

Way to go Mike!  Gotta love it!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Found these silly guys loitering in the man cave!







LOVEMYLABXS said:


> PEW PEW PEW ,   KABOOM my side wins iffin you got back up


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2015)

Silly Jasper the beagle. She likes to climb up on top of the dog house barrels. She is expecting her 1st litter of pups in a few weeks.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 13, 2015)

Alright!  Look who decided to play!  Yippee!!!!!

That silly pooch must have a reason to be climbing up there - in her condition I would think she would just want to lay down and rest!  Can't wait to see puppy pics!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Alright!  Look who decided to play!  Yippee!!!!!
> 
> That silly pooch must have a reason to be climbing up there - in her condition I would think she would just want to lay down and rest!  Can't wait to see puppy pics!



I think the caption would be 

"Please some one bail me out I promise to be good "

Very nice shot crickett


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Alright!  Look who decided to play!  Yippee!!!!!
> 
> That silly pooch must have a reason to be climbing up there - in her condition I would think she would just want to lay down and rest!  Can't wait to see puppy pics!



I've been meaning to participate but since school has started back I've been busy. 

Jasper is a climber. We had to put a roof over the kennel to keep her in. She will climb all the way to the top. She loves sitting on top of the houses instead of in them. 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I think the caption would be
> 
> "Please some one bail me out I promise to be good "
> 
> Very nice shot crickett



Thanks Mikey. I actually took that one with my iPhone 4s.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 13, 2015)

*My silly daughter being natural*

Notice the placement of the peanut butter on the tongue..


----------



## carver (Aug 13, 2015)

Have I got something on my lip?


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 13, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Notice the placement of the peanut butter on the tongue..



Silly girl!  Don't she know you use a knife to lick peanut butter out of the jar?  It just sticks inside a spoon!

Good one!  Thanks for joining in!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 13, 2015)

carver said:


> Have I got something on my lip?



Good one Jerry!  I like it!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 14, 2015)

Bump for some more silly shots!  Two days left folks!


----------



## rip18 (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm going to make a hit and run for now.  But, I'll be back with some cool photos within the next day or so...

I wasn't sure that I'd have a "silly" photo to share - especially once I saw the creativity that some of y'all have!  WOW!  What cool shots!

Luckily, Little Critter saved me (without even knowing it).  She had horse-back riding lessons this week.  This week's lesson was "Litter Patrol" where the instructor had taken a bunch of different items & scattered them around the paddock, and she had to go to them, pick them up (sometimes using a net or a hooked stick) and bring them back to the "trash can".  (The lesson was really about controlling your horse and being comfortable doing different things in the saddle, but picking up trash from horseback is a great way to get kids to learn without it being a repetitious lesson!)

Anyway, when she brought the antenna wire back to the trash can, she saw me pointing the camera at her, so she made a silly face...

Nikon D3, Nikkor 28-85 @ 85 mm, 1/100th second, ISO 320, existing light, handheld, slight crop.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 15, 2015)

Kids love to stick out their tongues when they see the camera!  Good catch Rip - she is really growing up!  I'm diggin' them pink boots!


----------



## quinn (Aug 17, 2015)

We found this in the woods yesterday. There was spikes in the tree so you could climb up and get in. This is one of the earliest tree stands I've seen! 
Great shots y'all are posting!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 17, 2015)

Ingenious idea in it's day, but certainly silly by today's standards.  Neat find Quinn - glad to have you joining in!


----------

